# LCD v/s TFT



## purujitb (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if there is any difference between a LCD monitor and a TFT LCD monitor, as some manufacturers describe their monitors as LCD and some as TFT.


----------



## chicha (Feb 5, 2008)

LCD- Liquid Crystal Display
TFT- Thin Film Transistor

aren't TFT type of LCD's?
correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 7, 2008)

ya there is a difference between then tft is also a type of lcd but it consumes  more power than lcd and also much brighter and sharper image display on the screen.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

tft manufacturing cost is high;failure rate is high(dead pixels)


----------



## VexByte (Feb 8, 2008)

prakashr85 said:


> ya there is a difference between then tft is also a type of lcd but it consumes  more power than lcd and also much brighter and sharper image display on the screen.


*I don't think that TFT will consume more power than LCD. *It's a myth !


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD

&&

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_Crystal_Display


----------

